# BIF - Still chasing this raptor



## ronlane (Jan 15, 2016)

I have gotten a new routine in my afternoon drive home. This RTH and 2 others, I have to drive by each day. So I have been stopping and watching and trying to shoot him. Well Thursday was a good day. He was close to the road and was active, I got to take about 10-15 shots of him. I felt this one was the best. (Yes, I know I need a 400mm, 500mm or 600mm lens but it's not in the budget at this time.)


----------



## xDarek (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow, the photo is so clean and nice.Good job! I can see the eyes of the eagle ( if it's an eagle, I'm bad at recognizing birds, sorry).So awsome!!!


----------



## baturn (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice one! I am a fan of wildlife photos that show the environment as well as the critter, and their relationship with it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 15, 2016)

Shooting wildlife is addicting.You been warned.Nice Capture.


----------



## waday (Jan 15, 2016)

I love this, Ron! I agree with @baturn, seeing the environment in this allows us to see the relationship between bird and environment. Totally digging this one!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow Ron! ALl you need is that new 60+ MP body and just crop it in a bit! 

Great separation and perfect natural lighting!


----------



## waday (Jan 15, 2016)

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

Ron, nice shot. Why not go for the 600 first, because if you get a 400, then you will want a 500, then a 600 and so it goes .  As DarkShadow says, shooting birds and wildlife is addicting.  Once you have the 600, then it will be a 1.4x, etc, etc.  OR...you can get a 100-400 and a 1.4x multiplier to give a 560mm max...OR the new Sigma 150-600 Sport - its a great lens (I have one) and the detail and sharpness is just great, even at 600, only drawback - it's a bit heavy to handhold (for me), unless you are used to lifting weights in the gym.

WesternGuy


----------



## ronlane (Jan 15, 2016)

xDarek said:


> Wow, the photo is so clean and nice.Good job! I can see the eyes of the eagle ( if it's an eagle, I'm bad at recognizing birds, sorry).So awsome!!!



Thank you.



baturn said:


> Nice one! I am a fan of wildlife photos that show the environment as well as the critter, and their relationship with it.



Thank you.



DarkShadow said:


> Shooting wildlife is addicting.You been warned.Nice Capture.



Thanks, I'm aware of the addiction.



waday said:


> I love this, Ron! I agree with @baturn, seeing the environment in this allows us to see the relationship between bird and environment. Totally digging this one!



Thank you.



Trever1t said:


> Wow Ron! ALl you need is that new 60+ MP body and just crop it in a bit!
> 
> Great separation and perfect natural lighting!



I can't crop much more without loosing detail. (I just need to get a bigger lens.



waday said:


> Nominated for POTM.



Thanks Wade.



WesternGuy said:


> Ron, nice shot. Why not go for the 600 first, because if you get a 400, then you will want a 500, then a 600 and so it goes .  As DarkShadow says, shooting birds and wildlife is addicting.  Once you have the 600, then it will be a 1.4x, etc, etc.  OR...you can get a 100-400 and a 1.4x multiplier to give a 560mm max...OR the new Sigma 150-600 Sport - its a great lens (I have one) and the detail and sharpness is just great, even at 600, only drawback - it's a bit heavy to handhold (for me), unless you are used to lifting weights in the gym.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks WesternGuy. I am actually looking at the 300mm f/2.8 because I also shoot sports, so this or the 400mm f/2.8 would be a dual purpose lens for me.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 15, 2016)

Ron, I said buy a 60MP body first...then crop to your heart's delight


----------



## ronlane (Jan 15, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Ron, I said buy a 60MP body first...then crop to your heart's delight



I know, but I need a 60mp body like I need a hole in my head. lol  Well I guess it would be nice to try it out but I didn't win enough money Wednesday night.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 15, 2016)

Ron, what great photography. such nice clarity and composition. The vivid colors stand out. Ed


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 15, 2016)

That's an awesome shot, add to it you are using 200mm or less


----------



## ronlane (Jan 15, 2016)

oldhippy said:


> Ron, what great photography. such nice clarity and composition. The vivid colors stand out. Ed



Thank you.



zombiesniper said:


> That's an awesome shot, add to it you are using 200mm or less



Thank you.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 15, 2016)

Excellent !


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 15, 2016)

SWEETNESS RonRon.  Love the RT colors falling in line with the environment.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 15, 2016)

LarryLomona said:


> Excellent !



Thanks.



JacaRanda said:


> SWEETNESS RonRon.  Love the RT colors falling in line with the environment.



Thanks Jaca.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 15, 2016)

Great wildlife shot!


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 15, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Thanks WesternGuy. I am actually looking at the 300mm f/2.8 because I also shoot sports, so this or the 400mm f/2.8 would be a dual purpose lens for me.


Hmm, sure you don't want a 500 F4?  I know someone that is considering switching back to Nikon and might be selling one... Just saying


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 15, 2016)

DOOOOOO IT!
Seriously if you are in the market and can swing it, you won't regret a 500mm F4.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 16, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Great wildlife shot!



Thank you.



coastalconn said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks WesternGuy. I am actually looking at the 300mm f/2.8 because I also shoot sports, so this or the 400mm f/2.8 would be a dual purpose lens for me.
> ...



What? Is he getting the D5 or the D500?



zombiesniper said:


> DOOOOOO IT!
> Seriously if you are in the market and can swing it, you won't regret a 500mm F4.



Unfortunately, I'm in the "want market". I want but I can't afford at the moment. But I'm considering some things.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 16, 2016)

ronlane said:


> What? Is he getting the D5 or the D500?
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in the "want market". I want but I can't afford at the moment. But I'm considering some things.


He's thinking D500, but it depends on what the service manager says at Canon Monday morning if they can provide him with a properly working 7dm2....


----------



## jimmerjamma (Jan 16, 2016)

When I usually look at photos I don't spend more than 10 seconds viewing them. I think I spent about a minute appreciating this photo.  Great shot Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 16, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > What? Is he getting the D5 or the D500?
> ...



What's wrong with the 1d???



jimmerjamma said:


> When I usually look at photos I don't spend more than 10 seconds viewing them. I think I spent about a minute appreciating this photo.  Great shot Ron!



Thank you Jimmerjamma.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 16, 2016)

ronlane said:


> What's wrong with the 1d???


The 1D4 is fine, but I really want the 7dm2 to work as it should and Canon CPS has not been making me happy at all.  I'm basically requesting a replacement camera that can actually focus properly in servo.  I requested via email and with the letter that I sent in with the camera that a service manager call me.  Even though my camera arrived Thursday morning at 10:15, they couldn't bother to check it into their system even with my CPS gold label attached before the weekend.  After my last debacle when I sent the 7dm2 and the 500 in, I'm not hopeful that I will get good service from Canon...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh I see. I hate to hear that. I know that it was a little slow when I sent in my 70-200mm f/4 but I don't have the CPS. Hope they get it taken care of.


----------

